# What would you want?



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

If you could choose several options on a new snowblower what would you want to see the manufactures offer? Either one option or many options? I would really like to know what you all think.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

And just a follow up not just options but changes made to design to improve operation as well.


----------



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

ultra low noise muffler
small lithium ion battery for key start.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

We did this a while back, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ussion/4705-if-you-were-head-design-dept.html
but it's a worthwhile topic. My thoughts haven't changed. I would love to see lights mounted on the chute so that if we are working in the dark, we can make sure that we aren't throwing snow, along with gravel, frozen doggie doo  and who knows what all, somewhere we shouldn't be. I still plan on doing that and thanks to the members here, I'll be able to do it with LED's, but it will be a summer project.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry as a new guy I did not know we covered a topic like this yet. I must have missed that topic in my reading.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey, no worries Kestral. There's a whole whack of new folks on here since that thread was alive that haven't seen it either. I just thought you might like to have a look at the extra content.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Blue Hill it is a good read and seems that lighting on a snowblower would be a big step forward for the major manufactures. I wonder if any of them are listening? Lighting will be one of the first upgrades to my new to me Toro 1132 esp considering most of my work is durring dark hrs or low light.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

If you hold down a day job, it's pretty hard to not have to do some of your snow removal after dark. Daylight is pretty scarce in the winter time, especially up here in Canada.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Blue Hill what is your average snowfall where you live in Canada? I live in Western Massachusetts and I know it is no where near what you get.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, this could be a long thread, good question. 

Long ago Toro Mowers had a gas cap that had a piece of clear plastic (like Lexan), on the underside that submersed itself into the fuel. It was shaped like an upside down staircase. From the top you could see the edge of the plastic piece and see the level of the fuel. It was remarkably accurate and clear. It had no moving parts and lasted forever. The cost had to be minimal.
My answer is a simple gas cap gauge on every small engine ever made. 

PS: Does anyone remember these?

Ken


----------



## 4acres (Nov 1, 2013)

You did not qualify dollar amount. If dollars are no object mine would look like a the Nascar racetrack drying machine. You know the one with the jet engine that can be pulled forward or backward and clears a swatch about 16' wide with each pass and of course it would include headlights on the chute...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

4acres said:


> You did not qualify dollar amount. If dollars are no object mine would look like a the Nascar racetrack drying machine. You know the one with the jet engine that can be pulled forward or backward and clears a swatch about 16' wide with each pass and of course it would include headlights on the chute...


 sounds good to me but i only need a bucket 24" wide that thing is bigger than my garage
welcome to SBF 4acres


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

4acres said:


> You did not qualify dollar amount. If dollars are no object mine would look like a the Nascar racetrack drying machine. You know the one with the jet engine that can be pulled forward or backward and clears a swatch about 16' wide with each pass and of course it would include headlights on the chute...


:  Thats great! Lol... Man I'm with you on that one I would love to see the look on my wife's face with that parked in the garage and in her spot no less!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lights are great, but I really like the idea of replacing the skids with wheels. I took a look at one of the old Lamberts, I think the wheel that they came with must have been difficult to maneuver, however, what about a nylon caster? Could that be done?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

How about a spring loaded, saw tooth to saw tooth setup on the augers. This would replace the shear pin/bolts. 

The springs would be outboard, pressing toward the gear case, where the saw tooth, or slip tooth would be. 

The tricky part would be compressing them to infall the auger, and finding the right spring pressure. 

I would also add a grease fittings both outboard and inboard on the auger. Recessed into the actual shaft, or maybe put a protective ring around it.


----------



## 4acres (Nov 1, 2013)

UMMMM, I wonder how much jet fuel goes for a gallon? Oh well, there I go again... off topic. 
Thanks for the welcome detdrbuzzard. 
Be safe.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not all turbines require JET-A. 

Milspec ground turbines, can run on nearly any liquified fuel. The Abrams originally ran on diesel-#2, then somewhere around '94-'95 they switched to JP8. Supposedly it was cheaper and cleaner. And they did this for every vehicle, piston or turbine.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Laser guided GPS aware chute control.

i have a fence on one side of my drive and have to move all my snow one direction. Make a pass, turn, stop, crank chute 180, repeat. If my chute would just keep pointing west and all I had to do was keep making passes without manually cranking chute direction it would be nice.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Remote control w/auto start every time snow depth exceeds 2". Self cleaning self storing with a dryer to dry it off after each use. Other than these minor additions there's nothing else I'd need.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Remote control w/auto start every time snow depth exceeds 2". Self cleaning self storing with a dryer to dry it off after each use. Other than these minor additions there's nothing else I'd need.


Sounds like you just want a heated driveway.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I just want a wife that would snow blow the drive so I don't have too.. For that matter one that is a better cook also.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

dbert said:


> Laser guided GPS aware chute control.
> 
> i have a fence on one side of my drive and have to move all my snow one direction. Make a pass, turn, stop, crank chute 180, repeat. If my chute would just keep pointing west and all I had to do was keep making passes without manually cranking chute direction it would be nice.


Make it gyroscopically controlled, that way it would also be terrain responsive.

I'd like an electric start that used my cordless drill/driver batteries. Heck, that should be something for all outdoor power equipment.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

db9938 said:


> I'd like an electric start that used my cordless drill/driver batteries. Heck, that should be something for all outdoor power equipment.


drill start engine - YouTube


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Kestral said:


> Blue Hill what is your average snowfall where you live in Canada? I live in Western Massachusetts and I know it is no where near what you get.


32 inches on average, so not as much as you might think. The Canadian prairies are fairly dry.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> drill start engine - YouTube


Yep, it's those sort of clips that got me thinking. I wouldn't care to have an onboard charging system, so much as just a start and go and charge later on the bench.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Remote control w/auto start every time snow depth exceeds 2". Self cleaning self storing with a dryer to dry it off after each use. Other than these minor additions there's nothing else I'd need.


You forgot having it make the fresh pot of coffee while it's drying off.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

an engine made in the usa.


----------



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

69ariens said:


> an engine made in the usa.


I buy the old stuff for that reason , i refuse to buy chinese engines . A neighbor of ours bought a new snowblower last winter i helped him assemble it he bragged about it and suggested i get rid of my 40 and 50 year old snowblowers because they are old and could fail at any time . 
Well this year first snow of the season 7.5 inches of it i was out snow blowing with my antiques and stopped to adjust the carb on one as it was a little lean i looked over his way in time to see a smoke show lol he was going through a decent size drift and the engine let go . i finished my drive and then went over and finished his . 
i took a look at his afterwards oil was full but had a bunch of metal in it no compression and had a terrible knock just pulling on the starter rope . He is now browsing craigslist for an older american made unit lol


----------



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

on that note however i wish my older ones had a snow cab and lights and they could stand to be a little quieter other than that I'm happy as long as they stay american made


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a little out of touch being deep into my Gilsons but the reversal of some disturbing trends would make me feel better about the future. 

Today's machines will not be supportable over the long haul.

*Plastic:* has come a long way but it's still rarely equals steel and it is prohibitive to produce outside of a mass production scenario. When the original molds get retired or the economies of scale become prohibitive OEM items will dry up. The complexity and value added features in many plastic parts make them too complex to be fabricated in an alternate means.

When something is steel it is often so thin that it is barely repairable. Lose the paint and with a hint of rust it's lace.

*Motors:* When I see a chute motor that happens to be an automobile window motor in a shrink wrap jacket I cringe. These parts are expensive enough to begin with. Wait till you need them as vintage items! These are clearly gadget factor features what will bite everyone in the butt. What is so tough about cranking?

*Disregard for the harsh conditions.* Goofy features such as joystick chute controls will be no match for the elements. A flick of the wrist can only transmit so much force, it simple physics. Add encrusted snow and ice and it won't work or it will get broken, pick one.

Just plain cheezy! Even machines by some well regarded longtime brands have been disappointments to me. When my father in law showed what he was repairing on a 5 year old machine I had to bite my tongue. He solved it by buying another so he can patch this one up as a spare.

On a more positive note....

*Factory Sealed Impellers, *The concept has proven it's self though I consider it abused (Good way to kill an already failing impeller). Look for a Gilson retrofit version next season sporting a number of heretofore unseen features!

*A safety clutching system to protect augers and the impeller.* The auger shear pins are so rudimentary it is painful. You can beat the impeller to snott and they don't care.

*Ergonomics:* Machines have become a PITA to operate. Between needing to keep hands on the clutching grips versus operating controls efficiency has suffered. Also, many machines are too stout for anyone but the smallest user. A significant removal job makes people stoop for far too long. I agree we need safety controls but there huge opportunity in the implementation.

I think there is a real need to get back to basics. Whatever happened to Checker cabs?

Pete


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Real well said Spectrum


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

How about this...
Now that chutes are becoming motorized and I believe they will become dependable. 

Lets get a motorized chute that remembers its compass heading.

Lets set the chute to the West for example, I then go down the driveway and as I turnaround in the street, the chute would adjust its direction to maintain blowing to the West as I head back towed the house. 
It would just remember the last setting the operator made. Also a disable switch would be needed. 

This would not have to be expensive as electronics are cheap. *Ariens are you listing.*

Come on now, you guys, you have to admit that that would nice to have 

Ken


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think the steel and magnets might pose a problem to a mechanical compass system. 

I've had to remind new Lieutenants of this a time or two.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ken53 said:


> How about this...
> Now that chutes are becoming motorized and I believe they will become dependable.


I disagree..
IMO motorized chutes will always be cheap gimmicks..
these sort of things dont tend to improve..
simply because they arent intended to be reliable..that would cost too much.
reliability isnt why they exist..
they are intended to be a sales gimmick for buyers who dont know any better..
(and there are always endless supplies of those..)

If you want reliable, get a snowblower with a manual chute crank! 

Scot


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I think the steel and magnets might pose a problem to a mechanical compass system.
> 
> I've had to remind new Lieutenants of this a time or two.


Good point, never thought of that. 
Maybe mounted in the dash off to one corner? 
They manage to get them to work in the mirrors inside autos so maybe there is a different technology out there.

Thanks for the reply
Ken


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> I disagree..
> IMO motorized chutes will always be cheap gimmicks..
> these sort of things dont tend to improve..
> simply because they arent intended to be reliable..that would cost too much.
> ...


No argument about the crank being dependable. I wish my new one had a crank instead of the goofy Quick, what ever they call it. 

Although I believe the motors will prevail because it will become cheaper to manufacture once the motors are produced in larger numbers. Less assembly time, less machining of parts. Maybe it won't be as good for us, but I believe motor driven chutes will be forced on us, and maybe as reliable as the rest of the modern snow blower.

Ken


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Electric chute control makes perfect sense to me. Keep both hands on the handlebars during a turn while your thumb operates a rocker switch to operate the chute (again, during the turn).
Remember when everyone had to crank their car windows? It wasn't the end of the world, but try to do the rear seat passenger side while you are driving. Nice to have a button.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

How about a remote control and video camera so I can control it with a joystick from my Lazyboy Recliner, while watching my progress on the 55" plasma TV.
Alternately, one patterned after the Roomba vacuum that I could turn loose while I go to work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a toro 824 powershift with power steering and led lighting and composite armor skids and an impeller kit and a quieter muffler


----------

